# Are you allowed to listen to music where you work?



## Vermin (Oct 8, 2015)

Random poll but I am curious if any of you are able to do this. I think it makes the time go by faster and even makes people more productive. 

My answer, yes and I work in a machine shop.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well actually, no. I not supposed to but people have probably given up trying to tell me no.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 8, 2015)

yeah- worked at a company for a few years. i had gangsta rap play off my phone by accident once.

i just wish i looked like the type to listen to gangsta rap


----------



## VitaminTHC (Oct 8, 2015)

I work late night shifts doing security in a parking garage and let me tell you the only things that has kept me awake and going is music and YouTube.  I can't count how many times I smoke a joint and chill in a car while listening to music or watching videos online with my phone.


----------



## Kikyo (Oct 8, 2015)

yes, but it cannot be streaming music. CDs, radios, ipods, etc are fine, but pandora, soundcloud, spotify, etc are all nonos.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm not allowed to but I do anyway, it's easy because I currently have the night shift and my boss is not there, so.. yeah.

Would be bored out of my mind otherwise.


----------



## GrandLordAtos (Oct 9, 2015)

Technically no, but no one really cares if you do aside from the head manager. And he doesn't work early morning shifts.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 9, 2015)

We can't listen to music with earbuds.
My workplace plays music instead.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 9, 2015)

Why is this thread here and not in Music Dep or Chatterbox? Too eager to raise a postcount?


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 9, 2015)

Adamant said:


> Why is this thread here and not in Music Dep or Chatterbox? Too eager to raise a postcount?



Even though this thread could've been made in other sections, it is prefectly fine where it is. No worries.


----------



## Roman (Oct 9, 2015)

Vermin said:


> Random poll



Where's the poll? 

Thankfully, I am. Not so much in my previous jobs as they involved making a lot of outgoing calls, not to mention my former managers being overly strict more often than not.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 9, 2015)

As you say. ~




I worked in different places. First it wasn't forbidden, but an old bitch would not let us. Then we had music playing the whole day round and it wasn't tiresome, even tho the same CDs were playing for weeks. Then we weren't forbidden to, but we worked with phones, so it was just impossible x) When freelancing I barely listen to music, don't even know why.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 9, 2015)

The shop radio always comes on the job with me. I do listen to music but I also listen to a lot of sports talk radio too. My co workers are not fans of it either but I can't listen to the same classic rock songs over and over. 

I was thinking about this the other day while i was at the mall actually. I feel bad for anyone working retail. I heard christmas music already.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2015)

ᖷ⅃OWƎЯ said:


> yeah- worked at a company for a few years. i had gangsta rap play off my phone by accident once.
> 
> i just wish i looked like the type to listen to gangsta rap


You should become a gangsta rapper


Kikyo said:


> yes, but it cannot be streaming music. CDs, radios, ipods, etc are fine, but pandora, soundcloud, spotify, etc are all nonos.



That's odd,  what's your job?


----------



## Kikyo (Oct 9, 2015)

Mider T said:


> That's odd,  what's your job?



IT in a non-profit human services agency. We need to reserve the bandwidth for work stuff. We used to allow streaming, but in the past year, a lot of the work has shifted to secure online databases that are extremely sensitive about connectivity. Even a very small interruption will end your session, possibly, probably, losing your work if you didn't hit save often enough. The streaming audio was interfering with the ability of people to do actual work.


----------



## Vix (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah, I got my headphones in pretty much all day.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2015)

Kind of not really.


----------



## ? (Oct 10, 2015)

My work place allows music. 

And video games. 

And movies. 

And sometimes shooting each other with toy guns. 

....

Actually, nobody really cares as long as the work gets done on time. There isn't much of a dress code either besides "don't smell bad."

But now that I think of it using headphones is encouraged when partaking in most of the above activities. Only the boss gets to force his movies/games/music onto everyone else.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 10, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> I was thinking about this the other day while i was at the mall actually. I feel bad for anyone working retail. I heard christmas music already.


You don't know.
In two weeks you forget about it.
In four weeks you start loving it.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 10, 2015)

Adamant said:


> You don't know.
> In two weeks you forget about it.
> In four weeks you start loving it.



You start liking it? 

I like christmas music but all day everyday for 2 months straight? I'm pretty sure I would kill myself.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 10, 2015)

This fact pretty much sums up how terribly you may want to distract from the costumers


----------



## Yak (Oct 10, 2015)

Only occasionally when there are no customers coming in. I do get to listen to music while I drive though.


----------



## Tarot (Oct 10, 2015)

At my old job, nope, only during breaks.


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes but I don't because my earphones are noise-isolating and it makes me insecure to never know who might sneak up on you all of a sudden. 

A few of my colleagues even play relaxing instrumental music from their speakers, though not loudly of course.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 2, 2015)

The radio is one of the few distractions I have from the monotony of delivering Sunday newspapers. lol


----------



## Violence (Nov 5, 2015)

Only in break times.


----------



## root (Nov 5, 2015)

Working from home, so yep. I get to listen to whatever I want while working.

I used to work at a place where they had the radio on all the time. But that was awful. Hearing the same songs and the same ads over and over every day and hearing the same news every few hours.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 7, 2015)

I used to work on email and phone call assistance in an office for the previous months. I wasn't allowed to listen to music during work time. Sites like youtube and other streaming websites are blocked. :/


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 7, 2015)

Nope. We used to have radio over the intercom, but they determined it kept the forklift drivers and line supervisors from hearing when they're paged, so they phased it out.


----------



## ? (Nov 19, 2015)

No, I work in retail and deal with customers face to face frequently. I wish.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes

What I listened to right now 

[YOUTUBE]pm3rDbXbZRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smoke (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes, we are.


----------

